# What is Boston EMS academy like?



## emt-slick (Nov 3, 2011)

I took the cert class that they offered to get my EMT-B and it was great.  My question is, once you're hired on to Boston EMS, what is the academy like.  From what I understand it's 3 months classroom and 3 months field training, but that's all I know.  Are there tests or are you just evaluated overall?  I've also heard there's some exercise involved and that you get yelled at a lot kind of like a police academy.  Anyone who's gone through it have any info?  Just curious.


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 3, 2011)

emt-slick said:


> I took the cert class that they offered to get my EMT-B and it was great.  My question is, once you're hired on to Boston EMS, what is the academy like.  From what I understand it's 3 months classroom and 3 months field training, but that's all I know.  Are there tests or are you just evaluated overall?  I've also heard there's some exercise involved and that you get yelled at a lot kind of like a police academy.  Anyone who's gone through it have any info?  Just curious.



Never been through it myself, but from what I've heard 3 and 3 is correct, and it is run fairly similar to a municipal police or fire academy. As far as field training goes, from what I've been told 2 newbies ride with an FTO in each unit.

I'm not sure when their next academy is starting up, but if I were you I'd try to get in contact with some of your old instructors. They're extremely competitive, and every little bit helps.


----------



## boingo (Nov 3, 2011)

The last Academy class graduated last week, with a few exceptions.  Its essentially a 6 month process, written, practical and oral for entry.  Once in, there are numerous quizzes and tests along the way, the daily PT is nothing to worry about, stair climbs, calisthenics, etc...Class is both didactic and practical, EVOC, orientation to various agencies, i.e. MBTA (subway system) for station and train access, 3rd rail, other hazards, BFD, BPD w/emphasis on EOD (medical monitoring, donning and doffing of bomb suits), housing projects, visit to all of the stations, etc...I haven't heard of another class starting soon, but that doesn't mean anything, check the Boston Public Health Commision website for up coming test.  Good luck.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

The 2 recruit, 1 FTO training model is interesting, and I had never heard of it until I started working in this summer in Boston. Is this a common training program for the rest of EMS?

Seems like a great idea, the two recruits don't shadow their respective roles (driver/attendant), they are actually doing it, instead of trying to figure out how to fit in as the "third."

I hope they have another class soon, more 911 overflows for me!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Is this a common training program for the rest of EMS?



Not here. TAIs (Temporary Authorized Intermediates) ride as a 3rd on the truck acting as the I. The main I on the truck is just there for backup if the TAI freaks out. TAI is 4 weeks in length + 2 days of classroom stuff prior to the field + a 3 day orientation.

TAPs (I'll let you figure out what that stands for  ) just ride with an FTO and attend 100% of the calls, so it's a P/P truck. TAP lasts 6-8 weeks + a week of classroom protocol tests, equipment familiarization, scenarios + a 3 day orientation.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not here. TAIs (Temporary Authorized Intermediates) ride as a 3rd on the truck acting as the I. The main I on the truck is just there for backup if the TAI freaks out. TAI is 4 weeks in length + 2 days of classroom stuff prior to the field + a 3 day orientation.
> 
> TAPs (I'll let you figure out what that stands for  ) just ride with an FTO and attend 100% of the calls, so it's a P/P truck. TAP lasts 6-8 weeks + a week of classroom protocol tests, equipment familiarization, scenarios + a 3 day orientation.



Yea that's how it is where I am. I love working with an FTO, I do almost nothing but still get to sit in the front seat! If the 3rd rider isn't handling something well the FTO will just ask him to step back and the FTO and I will deal with the rest of the call and then we'll debrief later.


----------

